# The Ultimate beginners guide to Electronic Cigarettes



## Stroodlepuff (14/10/13)

Thought this might help our new vapers 

http://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2013/08/beginners-guide-to-electronic-cigarettes.html

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (14/10/13)

very informative Stroodlepuff, thank you


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/10/13)

Only a pleasure


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/10/13)

not at all


----------



## Space_Cowboy (21/10/13)

Thanks for sharing Stroodlepuff


----------



## Chop007 (3/2/14)

Thank you that is epic, I been looking for a complete breakdown like this for ages. Makes more sense now.


----------

